# Blood glucose levels getting better at 36 weeks?



## sophd

Does anyone with GD have any experience with their glucose levels improving at around 36 weeks?? For the last week I've noticed that my numbers aren't as high as before when I test 1 hour after meals. I take fast acting insulin before breakfast and before lunch. I was expecting my numbers to be worse up until delivery, not actually improving at 36 weeks. Has this happened to anyone else? Thanks!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Mine's been doing the same thing...odd


----------



## sophd

PrayinForBaby said:


> Mine's been doing the same thing...odd

I read that sometimes the glucose levels decrease because the placenta doesn't function as well so isn't producing as much hormones and now I'm scared about this! I can't wait to have this baby so these worries can stop!!


----------



## sophd

PrayinForBaby said:


> Mine's been doing the same thing...odd

Are you getting induced early because of your GD??


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Ooo, that's why my OB acted odd when I showed her my levels! I didn't know that! We are actually deciding if we are going to induce this week, they think I have preeclampsia starting to develop (I'm actually doing a 12 hr urine collection tonight) but my dr did say that bc of the diabetes alone I would not be allowed to go overdue not even by a day....so atm I have no idea..


----------



## lollie20

Thats interesting I never noticed my levels dropping on the last pregnancy but I am taking insulin for my GD if that makes the difference. I am being scanned every week to check the blood flow through the cord though.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I take insulin as well and have noticed them not really bottoming out (while it has a few times) but staying really low


----------



## sophd

PrayinForBaby said:


> Ooo, that's why my OB acted odd when I showed her my levels! I didn't know that! We are actually deciding if we are going to induce this week, they think I have preeclampsia starting to develop (I'm actually doing a 12 hr urine collection tonight) but my dr did say that bc of the diabetes alone I would not be allowed to go overdue not even by a day....so atm I have no idea..

I didn't mean to scare you about the placenta maybe not working as well! My doctor only told me to come in if my numbers are suddenly a lot lower that I'd become hypoglycemic after meals with insulin. Mine have been lower, but not dangerously low. Maybe the hormones are just leveling out so our bodies can manage the sugars better. 

I really hope you don't have pre-eclampsia!! Good luck!! My doctors don't want me to go overdue as well, they are talking about inducing at 38 weeks. I should know more on Thursday!! xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

sophd said:


> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, that's why my OB acted odd when I showed her my levels! I didn't know that! We are actually deciding if we are going to induce this week, they think I have preeclampsia starting to develop (I'm actually doing a 12 hr urine collection tonight) but my dr did say that bc of the diabetes alone I would not be allowed to go overdue not even by a day....so atm I have no idea..
> 
> I didn't mean to scare you about the placenta maybe not working as well! My doctor only told me to come in if my numbers are suddenly a lot lower that I'd become hypoglycemic after meals with insulin. Mine have been lower, but not dangerously low. Maybe the hormones are just leveling out so our bodies can manage the sugars better.
> 
> I really hope you don't have pre-eclampsia!! Good luck!! My doctors don't want me to go overdue as well, they are talking about inducing at 38 weeks. I should know more on Thursday!! xxClick to expand...

you didn't scare me hun...when i had an ultrasound this past friday the tech said that she could see some calcifications on my placenta due to it aging, and my OB said she didn't like seeing my numbers as low as they have been getting this late in the game, but now it makes sense..I just hadn't put 2 and 2 together....oh and now I'm just waiting on the results from the urine collection, said I could get them maybe today but probably tomorrow.


----------



## sophd

PrayinForBaby said:


> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, that's why my OB acted odd when I showed her my levels! I didn't know that! We are actually deciding if we are going to induce this week, they think I have preeclampsia starting to develop (I'm actually doing a 12 hr urine collection tonight) but my dr did say that bc of the diabetes alone I would not be allowed to go overdue not even by a day....so atm I have no idea..
> 
> I didn't mean to scare you about the placenta maybe not working as well! My doctor only told me to come in if my numbers are suddenly a lot lower that I'd become hypoglycemic after meals with insulin. Mine have been lower, but not dangerously low. Maybe the hormones are just leveling out so our bodies can manage the sugars better.
> 
> I really hope you don't have pre-eclampsia!! Good luck!! My doctors don't want me to go overdue as well, they are talking about inducing at 38 weeks. I should know more on Thursday!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> you didn't scare me hun...when i had an ultrasound this past friday the tech said that she could see some calcifications on my placenta due to it aging, and my OB said she didn't like seeing my numbers as low as they have been getting this late in the game, but now it makes sense..I just hadn't put 2 and 2 together....oh and now I'm just waiting on the results from the urine collection, said I could get them maybe today but probably tomorrow.Click to expand...

Can I ask you how low your numbers are?? I'm just worried because the last few days I noticed that my post lunch readings are much lower than they used to be. For example, today, my number before eating lunch was 5.3 and after lunch 5.6. That's with 10 units on fast acting insulin. I'm just used to having numbers arounds 7-7.5 after lunch. have your been constantly low with each meal and how long has it been going on for?? Thanks xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

sophd said:


> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, that's why my OB acted odd when I showed her my levels! I didn't know that! We are actually deciding if we are going to induce this week, they think I have preeclampsia starting to develop (I'm actually doing a 12 hr urine collection tonight) but my dr did say that bc of the diabetes alone I would not be allowed to go overdue not even by a day....so atm I have no idea..
> 
> I didn't mean to scare you about the placenta maybe not working as well! My doctor only told me to come in if my numbers are suddenly a lot lower that I'd become hypoglycemic after meals with insulin. Mine have been lower, but not dangerously low. Maybe the hormones are just leveling out so our bodies can manage the sugars better.
> 
> I really hope you don't have pre-eclampsia!! Good luck!! My doctors don't want me to go overdue as well, they are talking about inducing at 38 weeks. I should know more on Thursday!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> you didn't scare me hun...when i had an ultrasound this past friday the tech said that she could see some calcifications on my placenta due to it aging, and my OB said she didn't like seeing my numbers as low as they have been getting this late in the game, but now it makes sense..I just hadn't put 2 and 2 together....oh and now I'm just waiting on the results from the urine collection, said I could get them maybe today but probably tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask you how low your numbers are?? I'm just worried because the last few days I noticed that my post lunch readings are much lower than they used to be. For example, today, my number before eating lunch was 5.3 and after lunch 5.6. That's with 10 units on fast acting insulin. I'm just used to having numbers arounds 7-7.5 after lunch. have your been constantly low with each meal and how long has it been going on for?? Thanks xxClick to expand...

Ok, you measure your levels differently...I used to run around 110 fasting and close to 200 2 hours after meals, and here lately i'm lucky if i see 120 at all in the day time, like today...i haven't been higher than 87


----------



## Caezzybe

> Ok, you measure your levels differently...I used to run around 110 fasting and close to 200 2 hours after meals, and here lately i'm lucky if i see 120 at all in the day time, like today...i haven't been higher than 87

If it helps anybody to see how other people's blood glucose is measuring up, here's an online converter :)

https://webnet77.com/cgi-bin/helpers/conversions.pl

I know I get confused by anything other than mmol/l which is how we do it in the UK but maybe we can get a better understanding of others' measurements...

Oh and I'm glad this thread was started, I'll watch out for changes in my blood glucose levels round about week 36 as a result - although I'm diet controlled.


----------



## sophd

PrayinForBaby said:


> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, that's why my OB acted odd when I showed her my levels! I didn't know that! We are actually deciding if we are going to induce this week, they think I have preeclampsia starting to develop (I'm actually doing a 12 hr urine collection tonight) but my dr did say that bc of the diabetes alone I would not be allowed to go overdue not even by a day....so atm I have no idea..
> 
> I didn't mean to scare you about the placenta maybe not working as well! My doctor only told me to come in if my numbers are suddenly a lot lower that I'd become hypoglycemic after meals with insulin. Mine have been lower, but not dangerously low. Maybe the hormones are just leveling out so our bodies can manage the sugars better.
> 
> I really hope you don't have pre-eclampsia!! Good luck!! My doctors don't want me to go overdue as well, they are talking about inducing at 38 weeks. I should know more on Thursday!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> you didn't scare me hun...when i had an ultrasound this past friday the tech said that she could see some calcifications on my placenta due to it aging, and my OB said she didn't like seeing my numbers as low as they have been getting this late in the game, but now it makes sense..I just hadn't put 2 and 2 together....oh and now I'm just waiting on the results from the urine collection, said I could get them maybe today but probably tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask you how low your numbers are?? I'm just worried because the last few days I noticed that my post lunch readings are much lower than they used to be. For example, today, my number before eating lunch was 5.3 and after lunch 5.6. That's with 10 units on fast acting insulin. I'm just used to having numbers arounds 7-7.5 after lunch. have your been constantly low with each meal and how long has it been going on for?? Thanks xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, you measure your levels differently...I used to run around 110 fasting and close to 200 2 hours after meals, and here lately i'm lucky if i see 120 at all in the day time, like today...i haven't been higher than 87Click to expand...

Yeah I think measuring in mmol/l is used more in Canada and mg in the US. Wow your usual numbers are high compared to mine! I never got anything around 200 since controlling it with diet and insulin. The highest I get is about 153. I can see for you it's a big drop being 87 or under all day...I think they should just induce you this week since your placenta is also showing signs of aging. I get a scan every week and so far mine has been looking okay. xx


----------



## sophd

Caezzybe said:


> Ok, you measure your levels differently...I used to run around 110 fasting and close to 200 2 hours after meals, and here lately i'm lucky if i see 120 at all in the day time, like today...i haven't been higher than 87
> 
> If it helps anybody to see how other people's blood glucose is measuring up, here's an online converter :)
> 
> https://webnet77.com/cgi-bin/helpers/conversions.pl
> 
> I know I get confused by anything other than mmol/l which is how we do it in the UK but maybe we can get a better understanding of others' measurements...
> 
> Oh and I'm glad this thread was started, I'll watch out for changes in my blood glucose levels round about week 36 as a result - although I'm diet controlled.Click to expand...

Thank you for the online converter! It makes it much easier to understand! I guess it doesn't always happen, but it's good to know just in case!! xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

sophd said:


> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, that's why my OB acted odd when I showed her my levels! I didn't know that! We are actually deciding if we are going to induce this week, they think I have preeclampsia starting to develop (I'm actually doing a 12 hr urine collection tonight) but my dr did say that bc of the diabetes alone I would not be allowed to go overdue not even by a day....so atm I have no idea..
> 
> I didn't mean to scare you about the placenta maybe not working as well! My doctor only told me to come in if my numbers are suddenly a lot lower that I'd become hypoglycemic after meals with insulin. Mine have been lower, but not dangerously low. Maybe the hormones are just leveling out so our bodies can manage the sugars better.
> 
> I really hope you don't have pre-eclampsia!! Good luck!! My doctors don't want me to go overdue as well, they are talking about inducing at 38 weeks. I should know more on Thursday!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> you didn't scare me hun...when i had an ultrasound this past friday the tech said that she could see some calcifications on my placenta due to it aging, and my OB said she didn't like seeing my numbers as low as they have been getting this late in the game, but now it makes sense..I just hadn't put 2 and 2 together....oh and now I'm just waiting on the results from the urine collection, said I could get them maybe today but probably tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask you how low your numbers are?? I'm just worried because the last few days I noticed that my post lunch readings are much lower than they used to be. For example, today, my number before eating lunch was 5.3 and after lunch 5.6. That's with 10 units on fast acting insulin. I'm just used to having numbers arounds 7-7.5 after lunch. have your been constantly low with each meal and how long has it been going on for?? Thanks xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, you measure your levels differently...I used to run around 110 fasting and close to 200 2 hours after meals, and here lately i'm lucky if i see 120 at all in the day time, like today...i haven't been higher than 87Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think measuring in mmol/l is used more in Canada and mg in the US. Wow your usual numbers are high compared to mine! I never got anything around 200 since controlling it with diet and insulin. The highest I get is about 153. I can see for you it's a big drop being 87 or under all day...I think they should just induce you this week since your placenta is also showing signs of aging. I get a scan every week and so far mine has been looking okay. xxClick to expand...

Definitely agree! :thumbup: But I go Thursday morning for another scan to check the fluid level...my OB's nurse told me today if its the same it was last week or lower they'll induce!! :bunny::happydance::bunny: But I'll definitely keep you posted! Good luck with your sugar stuff too...I'm not much help but I'll try to help as much as I can!


----------



## sophd

PrayinForBaby said:


> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, that's why my OB acted odd when I showed her my levels! I didn't know that! We are actually deciding if we are going to induce this week, they think I have preeclampsia starting to develop (I'm actually doing a 12 hr urine collection tonight) but my dr did say that bc of the diabetes alone I would not be allowed to go overdue not even by a day....so atm I have no idea..
> 
> I didn't mean to scare you about the placenta maybe not working as well! My doctor only told me to come in if my numbers are suddenly a lot lower that I'd become hypoglycemic after meals with insulin. Mine have been lower, but not dangerously low. Maybe the hormones are just leveling out so our bodies can manage the sugars better.
> 
> I really hope you don't have pre-eclampsia!! Good luck!! My doctors don't want me to go overdue as well, they are talking about inducing at 38 weeks. I should know more on Thursday!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> you didn't scare me hun...when i had an ultrasound this past friday the tech said that she could see some calcifications on my placenta due to it aging, and my OB said she didn't like seeing my numbers as low as they have been getting this late in the game, but now it makes sense..I just hadn't put 2 and 2 together....oh and now I'm just waiting on the results from the urine collection, said I could get them maybe today but probably tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask you how low your numbers are?? I'm just worried because the last few days I noticed that my post lunch readings are much lower than they used to be. For example, today, my number before eating lunch was 5.3 and after lunch 5.6. That's with 10 units on fast acting insulin. I'm just used to having numbers arounds 7-7.5 after lunch. have your been constantly low with each meal and how long has it been going on for?? Thanks xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, you measure your levels differently...I used to run around 110 fasting and close to 200 2 hours after meals, and here lately i'm lucky if i see 120 at all in the day time, like today...i haven't been higher than 87Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think measuring in mmol/l is used more in Canada and mg in the US. Wow your usual numbers are high compared to mine! I never got anything around 200 since controlling it with diet and insulin. The highest I get is about 153. I can see for you it's a big drop being 87 or under all day...I think they should just induce you this week since your placenta is also showing signs of aging. I get a scan every week and so far mine has been looking okay. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Definitely agree! :thumbup: But I go Thursday morning for another scan to check the fluid level...my OB's nurse told me today if its the same it was last week or lower they'll induce!! :bunny::happydance::bunny: But I'll definitely keep you posted! Good luck with your sugar stuff too...I'm not much help but I'll try to help as much as I can!Click to expand...


Good luck for your scan on Thursday!! Let me know what happens!! Thanks for being so nice and helping me out! Just knowing I'm not the only one dealing with this helps!! xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

sophd said:


> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ooo, that's why my OB acted odd when I showed her my levels! I didn't know that! We are actually deciding if we are going to induce this week, they think I have preeclampsia starting to develop (I'm actually doing a 12 hr urine collection tonight) but my dr did say that bc of the diabetes alone I would not be allowed to go overdue not even by a day....so atm I have no idea..
> 
> I didn't mean to scare you about the placenta maybe not working as well! My doctor only told me to come in if my numbers are suddenly a lot lower that I'd become hypoglycemic after meals with insulin. Mine have been lower, but not dangerously low. Maybe the hormones are just leveling out so our bodies can manage the sugars better.
> 
> I really hope you don't have pre-eclampsia!! Good luck!! My doctors don't want me to go overdue as well, they are talking about inducing at 38 weeks. I should know more on Thursday!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> you didn't scare me hun...when i had an ultrasound this past friday the tech said that she could see some calcifications on my placenta due to it aging, and my OB said she didn't like seeing my numbers as low as they have been getting this late in the game, but now it makes sense..I just hadn't put 2 and 2 together....oh and now I'm just waiting on the results from the urine collection, said I could get them maybe today but probably tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask you how low your numbers are?? I'm just worried because the last few days I noticed that my post lunch readings are much lower than they used to be. For example, today, my number before eating lunch was 5.3 and after lunch 5.6. That's with 10 units on fast acting insulin. I'm just used to having numbers arounds 7-7.5 after lunch. have your been constantly low with each meal and how long has it been going on for?? Thanks xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, you measure your levels differently...I used to run around 110 fasting and close to 200 2 hours after meals, and here lately i'm lucky if i see 120 at all in the day time, like today...i haven't been higher than 87Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I think measuring in mmol/l is used more in Canada and mg in the US. Wow your usual numbers are high compared to mine! I never got anything around 200 since controlling it with diet and insulin. The highest I get is about 153. I can see for you it's a big drop being 87 or under all day...I think they should just induce you this week since your placenta is also showing signs of aging. I get a scan every week and so far mine has been looking okay. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Definitely agree! :thumbup: But I go Thursday morning for another scan to check the fluid level...my OB's nurse told me today if its the same it was last week or lower they'll induce!! :bunny::happydance::bunny: But I'll definitely keep you posted! Good luck with your sugar stuff too...I'm not much help but I'll try to help as much as I can!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck for your scan on Thursday!! Let me know what happens!! Thanks for being so nice and helping me out! Just knowing I'm not the only one dealing with this helps!! xxClick to expand...

Sure will! :thumbup:


----------



## 1four1cooking

I was a GD with my first and now this one as well. I remember, with my first, it took almost two months to get my sugars to a normal level. I was told this...In the first three months of pregnancy the hormones are higher therefore affecting the BS levels making them higher as well. Then at around three to four months the sugars taper off as the need for extra hormone levels are not needed. This is called the dip period for GD and can result in really low numbers. Then as you enter your sixth month the numbers climb again, due to increase of hormones and baby involvement...which is why they tend to test around the sixth month for GD. Around the end of the eighth to the beginning of the ninth month the hormone levels again mellow. This is due to baby being able to support its own bodies demand for insulin and the hormone levels becoming level again. After birthing the baby the hormones disappear and can cause a dramatic dip in levels. I was also told that due to increase of complications of babies weight gain after the due date most doctors and MW will induce on the due date and allow you to go no more than 24-36 hours of hard labor....but that could have been hospital policy or doctor policy too.


----------



## sophd

1four1cooking said:


> I was a GD with my first and now this one as well. I remember, with my first, it took almost two months to get my sugars to a normal level. I was told this...In the first three months of pregnancy the hormones are higher therefore affecting the BS levels making them higher as well. Then at around three to four months the sugars taper off as the need for extra hormone levels are not needed. This is called the dip period for GD and can result in really low numbers. Then as you enter your sixth month the numbers climb again, due to increase of hormones and baby involvement...which is why they tend to test around the sixth month for GD. Around the end of the eighth to the beginning of the ninth month the hormone levels again mellow. This is due to baby being able to support its own bodies demand for insulin and the hormone levels becoming level again. After birthing the baby the hormones disappear and can cause a dramatic dip in levels. I was also told that due to increase of complications of babies weight gain after the due date most doctors and MW will induce on the due date and allow you to go no more than 24-36 hours of hard labor....but that could have been hospital policy or doctor policy too.

Thanks for the info!! Very interesting!! xx


----------



## Tiff

How was your scan?

My O/B told me that if my Blood Sugar Levels start to taper off that its a sign that labour is imminent! :mrgreen: 

I did read, but got distracted by my daughter :blush: and forgot... are you getting induced due to Gestational Diabetes?


----------



## BLONDIE35

I had GD with my first baby and also with this baby. My sugars levelled during the last 4 weeks so don't think it's much to worry about as the baby's growth has slowed down which means there's not so much pressure on your body. I'm also not sure about the lady's comment that labour would be imminent as my 1st baby was induced 3 times at 4weeks with no joy and had a section but that could also be because my little girl was very comfy and would've happened anyway!!! Good luck everyone. x


----------



## PrayinForBaby

totally forgot about this thread!! I had my LO!! I have more pics of her in the birth announcements section! And another added bonus, literally from the time this child came outta me, I've had ZERO issues with my sugar! No more testing, no more injections! NOTHING! lol


----------



## sophd

PrayinForBaby said:


> totally forgot about this thread!! I had my LO!! I have more pics of her in the birth announcements section! And another added bonus, literally from the time this child came outta me, I've had ZERO issues with my sugar! No more testing, no more injections! NOTHING! lol

That's awesome!! So encouraging to hear!! I really hope I'm the same!! I will find out in two days because that's when I'll be having my c-section!! :happydance:

Congrats on your baby girl!! She's adorable!! And really not that big too! That's great!! I bet you're glad you don't have to monitor your sugars anymore!! I can't wait!! xx


----------

